# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Sunday 17th Feb 8-30 in the Chat room

## weestraw

*Right then Sunday night 8-30pm in the chatroom its the BIG quiz!!   

Points mean prizes! So come along and try and win the big prize!! (Limited Edition Flashy Jacket one size fits all!!!)

Come along, bring a friend, have a laugh!  Doesnt matter if your a regular or a first timer - just come along and enjoy it!!

            Soooo Anyone fancy it?*

----------


## canuck

Thanks for the invitation weestraw. 

I hope to drop in, but it will be well after the start time unfortunately.  I'll see you then.

----------


## young_fishin_neep

ill be there, hope the questions arent to hard, i dont know if mum will help me tonight lol

kazziixxxx

----------


## weestraw

Hope you all enjoed it the winner was andrew c.   See you all next week

----------

